# need advice please



## Harley Angel (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello all! This is only my second post here so please forgive me if I'm messing up. I really need some help with what to do. Who better to ask then dog people?

I have 4 dogs right now. All GSD's, 2 neutered males, one spayed female are mine and no problem at all. The fourth dog, an intact male, I just got from a friend that really needed to find a home for him. He's a great dog, easy to handle, good pedigree, has had quite a bit of training but needs some work. Problem is, I really don't have time for another dog. I only took him because there was nowhere else for him to go except a high kill shelter. A high drive working lines dog hasn't got much chance there. So, now what do I do with him? I can keep him but I really don't think it's fair to the dog. I work full time, go to school part time and just don't feel like he is getting what he needs here. 

I've never rehomed a dog or anything else before. I don't want to put him on Craigslist or in the newspaper, and really don't want to list him on some other website for sale or adoption either. I've thought of contacting rescue but he really doesn't need rescue like I think of rescue. Just a home with a job to do where he can be a housedog and not spend most of his time in a kennel like he has to do here. 

So I guess what I'm asking is what can I do and what should I do? Thanks in advance


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Get in touch with a rescue and tell them what you wrote here. 

Maybe some working line people can give you some better advice.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also second a rescue,,alot of them will do courtesy listings while you keep the dog, they get the word out..


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

you can also put him here on the non-urgent section with photos and more information, and get advice regarding how to properly screen a new home for him.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Third contacting a rescue.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

But a rescue is exactly what you need. Look at it this way, you rescued the dog and are now fostering him. A rescue can post him and you continue to be the foster while they help find him a home. If you post where you live someone here may be able to point you in the right direction.

Also post a picture of him here.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And while it is never great to go to a rescue with your dogs, taking a dog that does NOT need significant vetting, training, rehabilitation, could help the rescue provide a great dog to an adoptive family without the usual heavy cost. They will neuter him, and get him ready for a new home.


----------



## Harley Angel (Apr 2, 2011)

Well thank you everyone so far! Wow I didn't expect such quick responses. 

I will be very very picky about where he goes, if he goes, and will require a contract. He's really a great dog and no trouble except he doesn't get along with my other two males and he has an evil eye for my cats too. 

I will contact some rescues and see if they will put him on a courtesy list for me. I'd hate to ask a rescue to take him totally, there are so many dogs in need out there and this one really isn't needy, he just needs more then me! He's already had a lot of training for schutzhund and if I had the time, and still had the ability, I'd see if I could join a club with him. I'm not able to do that though. I hate seeing him wasted like this but I figured it was better then letting him be PTS. 

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I will make some calls on Monday.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Most rescues are great, but I suggest talking to several before making a decision. There are a few places out there that are less than reputable, so check them out first so you get the best home for your dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

lanaw13 said:


> Most rescues are great, but I suggest talking to several before making a decision. There are a few places out there that are less than reputable, so check them out first so you get the best home for your dog.


YES. Some are basically brokers. Others will do anything they can to help you, the dog, and find wonderful homes. Research is so important - that's why placing a dog yourself is much harder - because rescues also know how to check applicants better than the average person.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you have time for 3 dogs i don't see
where a 4th would be a problem. you said
the 4th dog will be in a kennel all day. where
are the other 3 dogs all day??


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

We just recently placed a dog as a working dog with the Capitol Police. I wonder if needs a real job?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

doggiedad, *please* take a break with the judgement. not everyone is equipped, lifestyle wise, to deal with dogs who don't get along. the op saved this dog's life and is now looking for help to DO THE RIGHT THING, which is give the dog a chance at a good, suitable home.

note to the op: please don't be offended by posters who feel that *they* don't see why you can't do something different than what your good sense tells you to do. a majority of people here will be very helpful and informative. thank you for helping this dog and for keeping his best interests in mind.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Check out the Schutzhund clubs in your area and see which members have kennels or talk to the president. Our club's president breeds GSD but also helps people place GSDs because he gets a lot of inquiries.

There is probably a good working home looking for a good dog right now.


----------



## Harley Angel (Apr 2, 2011)

Hahaha I couldn't find my own thread! :laugh:

doggiedad, I don't mind you asking. I already answered part of your questions. My other three dogs are seniors and in the house when I'm not home. Introductions have not gone well and this dog is the instigator. I can't risk another fight trying to bring a dominant male into the house with an established pack. I will not force this dog to get along and be a pet. That is not his nature, he is a working dog. It's pure joy to this dog. He's used to a kennel and content there even though he prefers to be in the house. He gets time inside as much as possible and does not care to play in the yard with my female GSD. He ignores her totally. My dog walker comes twice a day. She checks on him, makes sure he has plenty of water, and is OK. She no longer takes him out of the kennel because she's not physically capable of handling him. She sprained her wrist trying to get a leash on him once. Another time he headbutted her in the face accidentally and escaped. I take him tracking and to run in the park three times a week and we do obedience and play a lot of ball twice a day. It's simply not enough and I don't think it's fair to him. He wants to be working. 

Remo, yes this is a dog that needs a real job without a doubt. He lives to work and loves any job or task I can put him to doing unless it involves "stay". 

Katieliz and everyone else, thank you for your support. I do think finding him another home is in HIS best interests right now. If the situation changes before I find the perfect home for him, and I can work him like he needs, then I will happily keep him. He is a great dog and I love him dearly. 

middleofnowhere that is an EXCELLENT idea! I should have thought of that myself. I'm sure his owner probably already tried but it can't hurt to try some more.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If he is registered, have you tried to contact his breeder?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Has your friend contacted the breeder she got this dog from? Not all breeders are reputable, but a good one will have in their contract that they want the dog back if the owner can't keep it for whatever reason. At the very least, one of you should let the breeder know, as they may be able to help find an appropriate home for him.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

harley angel, glad to see you're getting good, useful feedback here...it sounds like you're absolutely doing the right thing for this boy (and i also might add you have an excellent and understanding attitude, lol).

thanks again for helping a gsd in need!


----------



## Harley Angel (Apr 2, 2011)

I did think of returning him to his breeder and asked to my friend about it before taking the dog. No possibility of that happening, he's an import and I can't afford to fly him back to Belgium! That's a really great idea though.

This really is such a nice forum. Everyone is so helpful, thank you so much!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

What part of Virginia are you in? I can ask our folks who have contacts with agencies looking for working dogs to check him out. But, I need to know the area where he is located.


----------



## Harley Angel (Apr 2, 2011)

Remo sorry I'm so slow replying, I've been SUPER busy lately! It would be GREAT if you could do that, I'm located just outside of Bristol, VA

Thank you so much!


----------



## Harley Angel (Apr 2, 2011)

Well I thought I should share some great news and thank everyone for all the help!
My friend called me today and it looks like this guy will be able to go home! She's found a job and a smaller cheaper place to rent that's available May 1st where she can have a dog. She was over the top ecstatic that I still had him and was willing to give him back to her. She cried harder today then she did four months ago bringing him to me. She'll be coming by on her days off to work with him and visit until she is totally stable in her job but then he can go home  I am SO happy for them both!

Thank you all again SO much!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

that is such happy news!!! you are a friend indeed!


----------

